# A Trundle in Northern England



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This is just a few jottings on our 3-week trip including

Cheshire - Lake District - County Durham - Northumberland

I was already parked at my friends' nr. Knutsford when Basia flew from Katowice to Manchester.

WEATHER

After day one, spent mostly giving Basia a chance of a 5 Charity Shop 'therapy in Knutsford, we had sun every day for rest of trip, with ocassional rain in night/early morning. Incredibly lucky  


LAKE DISTRICT

After a nightstop in Bowland Forest we headed into the Lakes. As anticipated the usual tourists spots of Bowness and Ambleside were heaving. Off to the Northern Lakes, but as it was the start of the first good w/e of weather all likely wild spots were crowded.

On Thur we did find a spot on the narrow/steep road from Langdale Pikes to Lt Langdale - we had to press on because there was nowhere to turn  

Fri again up narrow road to Watendlath (3" clearance either sideon packhorse br.). But beautifully wild.

Buttermere at w/e very busy but got lucky at S. end overlooking lake, so stayed 2 nights. First night entertained by Paragliding Fest.

Starting to think Lakes are too crowded, so off to Ullswater with fall-back of crossing E of M6. No wild spots, try 2 campsites asking just for parking and no facilities - they want 17pounds per night, even though they were empty. Heading East and come across sort of lay-by overlooking meadows.

Lakes are not good at w/es in Summer

N. YORKS/DURHAM/NORTHUMBERLAND

Wildcamping and parking in general got so much easier in the NorthEast. No height barriers. Pay CPs were easy and cheap.

Northumberland, according to Police, has a by-law against 'camping' but they did not move us on and I cannot find it on their website

Night on a CL nr Barnard Castle to meet MHF Member(anonymous to protect the guilty), although had we not booked we had found a lovely wild spot on the 'tops'

Parked in street at top of Barnard Castle.

Visiting Durham City(my old University) was easy via P+R.

Rothbury had no parking restrictions in the town and there was a 50p CP next to river for lunch, with swans and ducks.

Our other spots were 

a) in a CP by Durham Wildlife Trust 

b) on small approach road to ancient church/castle 

c) next to cricket pitch, with members' approval(only time we infringed when the owner of the 'Estate' knocked to say it was private but OK for one night - I think she wanted to see the colour of our eyes. 

d) on top of moors with views for miles. 

e) disused quarry, not great surroundings but had view of Bamburgh Castle 

f) lay-by where farmer has some chippings - he fine about our staying. 

g) on parking on dunes above wild beach (2 nights) h) last two nights in Scotland in parking next to a Historic Scotland castle.

All these spots had either a 'good' or 'spectacular' view 

PLACES WE VISITED AND RECOMMEND

The Lakes, if you have not been there.

Barnard Castle town as it is a lively centre for this agricultural region.

Durham City - for me a special place and the Durham Cathedral for me beats Canterbury, Salisbury or York.

Rothbury if you are passing because the ease of life is like 50 years ago.

Farne Islands (boats from Seahouses) the bird colonies are fascinating ever for a very amateur ornithologist, plus seals. About 30 quid for 2.

Holy Island across tidal causeway - tide info at seversl info centres and at causeway. Start of Christianity in mainland Britain. It reminds me of Alderney. No o/nighting but I would like to stay in a room to see what it is like in the evening without tourists.

OVERALL IMPRESSIONS OF TRIP

Wonderful scenery everywhere

Good walking and wildlife.

Easy wilding if you are prepared to drive for a bit and do not mind narrow roads in some places - Basias's knuckles have recovered :wink: 

Driving was easy, even on single roads because there was not much conflicting traffic (avoid 0800-0845 - school buses) and mos give way/back-up for a large MH.

PROVISIONS

Enough Supermarkets and generally quite easy parking for MHs but lots of small shops in towns without S/mkt selling local produce and good meat.

PRICES

A lot of entry fees seemed excessive - Alnwick and Edinburgh Castles.

Prices generally got cheaper as we went North.

For us, as I have been living out of England in Poland for 2 years it all seemed expensive - 5 pounds for a 175mm Sauvignon Blanc!

OVERALL 

Excellent holiday with some stunning wildcamping, lots to see, good weather. 

It all exceeded our expectations and we thoroughly enjoyed it so we cannot wait to get back to the MH(stored nr Edinburgh) in a few weeks to continue in Scotland.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well Nicholsong

anywhere in the North is great

but I'm biased towards the North and its friendly people

Scotland is fantastic, such a beautiful country

Enjoy

Ps shame you missed Lancashire  

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> well Nicholsong
> 
> anywhere in the North is great
> 
> ...


Sandra

We did Lancashire and Yorkshire and Derbyshire last year, which gave Basia a taste for the rest - I was always a convert.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh Geoff

A lady of such taste   

If we coud Guarentee the weather a bit more

I'd never venture out of England

Well except for a culture change

I feel Croatia beckoning this Sept

sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps that should have read

England, Scotland, Wales 

Would add Ireland, totally lovely but many years since we trundled through in a gypsy caravan and a riding hose in the mostly pouring rain :lol: 

But, still a very vivid memory of beautiful country and welcoming people

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Watch out for those northerners around around Barnard Castle Geoff. All drunken idiots 

That member who sneaked you onto a CC CL without being a member should be struck off, evicted, disbarred or something.

Glad you enjoyed your visit to the North. I think you should play it down a bit though otherwise all those members from the south and "That London" will be up here taking over the place.

Actually, they are welcome to it. Im off ASAP to the Alps!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Non now Barry 

Speak for yourself

Anyway you are not round Barnard castle are you?

If he is Geoff watch out for those drunken idiots :lol: :lol: 

Who could have a van laid up for six months and break a tap the first day :lol: :lol: 

A walking disaster

Then again he is a bit of a hulk    

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I hope you meant to say Hunk not Hulk!!

I live 6 miles from Barnard Castle!

In between Barnard Castle and Richmond.

Both horrible places. Full of criminals and drunken farmers.

Avoid!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it Geoff and thanks for your appreciation of the little help I gave.

It's just a pity you had to meet one of our less salubrious members from the back of beyond. 8O 

Unfortunately, hundreds of years of inbreeding in these isolated villages has left its mark on the local population.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I hope you meant to say Hunk not Hulk!!
> 
> I live 6 miles from Barnard Castle!
> 
> ...


Hunk, hulk

I always had a soft spot for the incredible hulk :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

At least we are relatively gnome free here in the dales mostly thanks to the fact that there are more 12 bores here than people!


----------

